# Word for the day  ambrosia



## Josiah (Feb 1, 2015)

*ambrosia*



[am-*broh*-zh_uh_] 
Spell Syllables


noun
1._Classical Mythology. _the food of the gods.

2.something especially delicious to taste or smell.

3.a fruit dessert made of oranges and shredded coconut and sometimes pineapple.


Can't say I've had any lately. Never really been a foodie.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 1, 2015)

When you say Ambrosia here in the UK , people think not of food of the gods, but of a can of Ambrosia creamed rice pudding. Mr Oakapple likes this dessert better than my own home cooked version.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 1, 2015)

You would think that definition 2. something especially delicious to taste or smell. would be popular among the gushy foodies in our midst, but I haven't heard it very often. And they really do love to gush about food.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)

You are a wordie Josiah.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 1, 2015)

That's a great cartoon, but then you can come up with one for any occasion no matter how obscure. 

I've become a bit of a wordie  in response to my failing memory and dwindling active vocabulary. I continually find myself groping for a lost word and end up in some online thesaurus. I get interested and snoop around for a while.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 1, 2015)

My daughter makes ambrosia (definition #3) frequently. Not really my favorite-she makes it with a pistachio flavored pudding. Not sure she puts oranges in hers though-that actually sounds kind of good.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 2, 2015)

Another great cartoon Meanderer.


----------

